# Operating conditions of SIGMA’s lenses for Canon EF mount with the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2020)

> From SIGMA:
> We would like to share the results of our investigation regarding the operation of SIGMA’s lenses for Canon EF mount when used on the Canon EOS R5.
> We have verified the operation with our SIGMA GLOBAL VISION (SGV) interchangeable lenses (Contemporary, Art, and Sports lines) for Canon EF mounts used on the“Canon EOS R5” with Canon’s mount adapter “EF-EOS R Series”, and confirmed that there were no problems with general operations such as AE, AF, and image stabilization.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Sep 30, 2020)

35/1.4 Art: With the newest firmware, the lens works like a charm except in extreme high ISO operation where there are concentric circles barely visible throughout the frame. Not a big deal IMO.
8-16/4.5-5.6 (Crop): Serious IBIS problems, the R5 amplifies any shake. It seems to do the opposite of what it should do. In crop mode with IBIS disabled it does work fine though.


----------



## 3serious (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone put either of the 105 or 135 primes through the ringer with the R5 or R6? If yes, success with H+ shooting?


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Sep 30, 2020)

3serious said:


> Anyone put either of the 105 or 135 primes through the ringer with the R5 or R6? If yes, success with H+ shooting?


I'd be surprised if any third party lens delivered 12fps on the R5 at all. It seems to have a fixed list of supported Canon lenses built in which it uses to decide whether to even try.
Can anyone comment on/ refute that?


----------



## melgross (Sep 30, 2020)

Now if they can fix their massive quality control issues, everything would be good.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 30, 2020)

melgross said:


> Now if they can fix their massive quality control issues, everything would be good.


the 35. 1.4 ART had some issues with screws which can be fixed on your own (I keep forgetting to buy the glue so have to do it from time to time) but my 20mm 1.4 and may 150-600C have no issues quality wise


----------



## RickD (Sep 30, 2020)

When Sigma RF lenses?


----------



## Jstnelson (Sep 30, 2020)

RickD said:


> When Sigma RF lenses?


Exactly what I was about to say. I love my RF Canon L lenses but Sigma needs to come out with some competitive RF glass!


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 30, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> Exactly what I was about to say. I love my RF Canon L lenses but Sigma needs to come out with some competitive RF glass!


agree, but tamron and sigma have to reverse engineer the behaviour, I don't believe Canon shares how all the pins work... RF introduced many more pins they probably have to adjust for.. and flange distance changes etc. Not a simple, probably not cost effective. Previously they could share same body and swap the mounts from what I understand.


----------



## dwarven (Sep 30, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> agree, but tamron and sigma have to reverse engineer the behaviour, I don't believe Canon shares how all the pins work... RF introduced many more pins they probably have to adjust for.. and flange distance changes etc. Not a simple, probably not cost effective. Previously they could share same body and swap the mounts from what I understand.



Samyang/Rokinon already have a few primes out for the mount and I know at least one of them has AF. I'd be surprised if Sigma didn't announce something by the end of next year.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 30, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Samyang/Rokinon already have a few primes out for the mount and I know at least one of them has AF. I'd be surprised if Sigma didn't announce something by the end of next year.


I imagine they can use EF contacts too. But why not just release ef and let people mount via adapter


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Sep 30, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> I imagine they can use EF contacts too. But why not just release ef and let people mount via adapter



For pretty much the same reason why canon releases native rf lenses: size, image quality, convenience, sales.


----------



## melgross (Sep 30, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> the 35. 1.4 ART had some issues with screws which can be fixed on your own (I keep forgetting to buy the glue so have to do it from time to time) but my 20mm 1.4 and may 150-600C have no issues quality wise


Read the current page on Digiloyd. Some people buying the 35 1.4 had to get 10 before they got one good one. Camera Rental has said that Canon is the least variable, with excellent quality control and Sigma is the most variable.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 30, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> agree, but tamron and sigma have to reverse engineer the behaviour, I don't believe Canon shares how all the pins work... RF introduced many more pins they probably have to adjust for.. and flange distance changes etc. Not a simple, probably not cost effective. Previously they could share same body and swap the mounts from what I understand.




I think it has to be cost effective, when you're business is selling lenses for other people's cameras! 

I think its just taking time. To get full use of the RF system they have to reverse engineer a lot and it will take time. The cheaper manufacturers like Samyang can skip a lot of that, go MF or otherwise be more rudimentary at their price point, but Sigma is trying to be a viable alternative to manufacturer glass (Canon,Sony, etc). So they probably decided to take the time to get it worked out and release stuff only when they have a true native package. 

They can certainly still share optical formulas between platforms, with body/mount changes in order to get them to work with the varying communication protocols and flange distances.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! My 150-600mm C was packed up along with its TC and the Sigma Dock to be sent off tomorrow for sale as the AF was too slow on the R5. I upgraded the firmware and preliminary observations are that it has been radically speeded up. Further tests tomorrow. Whatever the complaints about Sigma, their introduction of the Sigma Dock and their subsequent willingness to provide firmware updates are highly commendable.


----------



## RickD (Sep 30, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My 150-600mm C was packed up along with its TC and the Sigma Dock to be sent off tomorrow for sale as the AF was too slow on the R5. I upgraded the firmware and preliminary observations are that it has been radically speeded up. Further tests tomorrow. Whatever the complaints about Sigma, their introduction of the Sigma Dock and their subsequent willingness to provide firmware updates are highly commendable.



I love this lens. I rented one last year for a road trip and had a lot of fun with it once I got used to the size and weight. 960mm on a crop body

Hoping sigma come out with something like this in RF


----------



## armd (Oct 1, 2020)

Sigma has made some great lenses for the Sony “E” mount. When are the corresponding RF versions coming?


----------



## BirdDudeJosh (Oct 1, 2020)

My understanding is that Sigma is focusing on the L mount and because the E mount data is made available from Sony they are releasing them too. They will not be working on the RF mount since they would have to reverse engineer the lens for RF.
I think most people would prefer them to release the DN Art lenses in RF mount and not the EF Art with basically fixed adapters attached. The optics, AF and size of the DN Art lenses is much better than the EF Art lenses,


----------



## Justking (Oct 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Any RF lenses coming from Sigma?


----------



## Justking (Oct 1, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Samyang/Rokinon already have a few primes out for the mount and I know at least one of them has AF. I'd be surprised if Sigma didn't announce something by the end of next year.


I have the 85mm 1.4 AF RF IS works like a charm. R6


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My 150-600mm C was packed up along with its TC and the Sigma Dock to be sent off tomorrow for sale as the AF was too slow on the R5. I upgraded the firmware and preliminary observations are that it has been radically speeded up. Further tests tomorrow. Whatever the complaints about Sigma, their introduction of the Sigma Dock and their subsequent willingness to provide firmware updates are highly commendable.



Confirmed this morning. The Sigma 150-600mm C on the old firmware version was fine with my 5D series but slow AF with the R5 and hardly worked with the 1.4xTC. Upgrading to the 2 series firmware has fixed the problem. The AF with the 2xTC is quite as acceptable now, but not as fast as the 100-400mm II with the 2xTC. So, Sigma owners, get out your Sigma Dock for the R5. (The upgrade from 1.03 was recommended previously for use with the Sigma MC-11 adapter for Sony, which is why I hadn't bothered). I'd say the IQ in the centre at 840mm with the Sigma is about the same as the Canon at 800mm, but the Canon has edge-to-edge sharpness whereas the Sigma is a little softer at the edges.


----------



## JulesvanIperen (Oct 1, 2020)

3serious said:


> Anyone put either of the 105 or 135 primes through the ringer with the R5 or R6? If yes, success with H+ shooting?


Not the 105 or 135mm.
But I have used the 35mm and 50mm art to test out the H+ shooting on de R5.

I have kind of a weird observation:
The 50mm 1.4 art allows 12fps continues shooting with H+ in green
the 35mm 1.4 art doesn't allow. the H+ keeps blinking white.

If someone knows why, I would like to know.


----------



## lubos082 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi, I have R6.

-Sigma 24 1.4 art
-sigma 135 1.8 art
-sigma content. 150-600
..all work perfectly, even faster than on 5d4.

But beware: sigma 20 1.4 art on R6 does not work. The lens can focus but the shutter does not work. I also tried updating the FW but it didn't help. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 1, 2020)

melgross said:


> Now if they can fix their massive quality control issues, everything would be good.


what are these issues you are referring to? Hint: did you mix the Sigma brand for Samyang by any chance?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Confirmed this morning. The Sigma 150-600mm C on the old firmware version was fine with my 5D series but slow AF with the R5 and hardly worked with the 1.4xTC. Upgrading to the 2 series firmware has fixed the problem. The AF with the 2xTC is quite as acceptable now, but not as fast as the 100-400mm II with the 2xTC. So, Sigma owners, get out your Sigma Dock for the R5. (The upgrade from 1.03 was recommended previously for use with the Sigma MC-11 adapter for Sony, which is why I hadn't bothered). I'd say the IQ in the centre at 840mm with the Sigma is about the same as the Canon at 800mm, but the Canon has edge-to-edge sharpness whereas the Sigma is a little softer at the edges.



Are you using it with a Sigma TC? Or does it also work with the Canon? 

This sounds like great news. I sold my 100-400mm II earlier this year, now regret it. The Sigma sounds like a good option to the Rf 100-500, especially with the price, the f/stop, and the problem with using it the whole range with a TC.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Are you using it with a Sigma TC? Or does it also work with the Canon?
> 
> This sounds like great news. I sold my 100-400mm II earlier this year, now regret it. The Sigma sounds like a good option to the Rf 100-500, especially with the price, the f/stop, and the problem with using it the whole range with a TC.
> 
> Thanks!


The Sigma TC. Just checked, it works with the Canon 1.4xTC III. Pity you don't live in the UK as I would let you have my excellent one cheap - I have two 100-400mm II and it's time to slim down.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Sigma TC. Just checked, it works with the Canon 1.4xTC III. Pity you don't live in the UK as I would let you have my excellent one cheap - I have two 100-400mm II and it's time to slim down.


Thank you, Alan. This does give at least one more alternative to the 100-500mm, sweet as it may be with its light weight and MFD. I have one friend with the Sigma, but I don't know if she has the dock for a fw update. I'll ask!


----------



## skp (Oct 1, 2020)

I tried the 18-35 f/1.8, which is a great crop camera video lens I've had since 2014 (with no dock to update the firmware). Everything seemed to work just fine, but I had to manually tell the camera to enter crop mode rather than the camera detecting and switching to crop mode automatically as it did with another Canon brand EF-S lens.


----------



## tron (Oct 1, 2020)

My Art 14mm 1.8 works fine with EOS R with the EF-RF converter. (Firmware is already the latest).


----------



## JPCanonUser (Oct 3, 2020)

lubos082 said:


> Hi, I have R6.
> 
> -Sigma 24 1.4 art
> -sigma 135 1.8 art
> ...


I’m interested to know if you get any responses or get the 20 working. It’s one of my favorite lenses, and wouldn’t want to lose it if I ever upgrade to R5


----------



## peters (Oct 4, 2020)

When I use my lovely sigma 50 art on the R5 I can not turn on the IBIS.
Someone else got the sams experience? 

Also, can someone report if IBIS works with the sigma 85 Art?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 4, 2020)

peters said:


> When I use my lovely sigma 50 art on the R5 I can not turn on the IBIS.
> Someone else got the sams experience?
> 
> Also, can someone report if IBIS works with the sigma 85 Art?



If you follow the instuctions in the article you should get IBIS working, people on the DPReview forum have reported success with the 50 art after doing that.


----------



## PixelTrawler (Oct 4, 2020)

My R5 is still on order but my R6 arrived and 50mm Art works with IBIS on the R6. 
I think the setting that had to be enabled was Release shutter with no lens set to On and then on the red menu under IS turn that on. 

The second time I mounted the lens, the IS setting had switched back to Off and I had to re-enable it.

Now the camera seems to remember that, and everytime I mount it, IBIS is on. And it works very well. It feels like a lens with IS.


----------



## AaronT (Oct 4, 2020)

peters said:


> When I use my lovely sigma 50 art on the R5 I can not turn on the IBIS.
> Someone else got the sams experience?
> 
> Also, can someone report if IBIS works with the sigma 85 Art?


From the Sigma article - 


For lenses without an OS (Optical Stabilizer) mechanism, the in-camera image stabilization can not be used when the Full-time MF setting is set to “Full- time MF ON” via SIGMA Optimization Pro. When using in-camera image stabilization, please set the Full-time MF setting to “Full- time MF OFF”.* The default Full- time MF setting is “Full- time MF OFF”.
Image stabilization does not work optimally with interchangeable lenses which are not from the Contemporary, Art, or Sports line. Please turn off the camera’s Image stabilization setting, or turn off the OS switch for lenses equipped with an OS (Optical Stabilizer) mechanism when using.


----------



## melgross (Oct 5, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> what are these issues you are referring to? Hint: did you mix the Sigma brand for Samyang by any chance?


Nope. Lens Rentals has mentioned that. Digiloyd has mentioned it. Other photographers have mentioned it. I have some friends who have had bad lenses from them. It’s not a secret. Most people just buy a lens and use it, bad or not. But those who are more involved with the limits of their equipment tend to run some tests to see if the camera or lens has a problem before putting it into service, and these things crop up.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 6, 2020)

melgross said:


> Nope. *Lens Rentals has mentioned that. Digiloyd has mentioned it. Other photographers have mentioned it.* I have some friends who have had bad lenses from them. It’s not a secret. Most people just buy a lens and use it, bad or not. But those who are more involved with the limits of their equipment tend to run some tests to see if the camera or lens has a problem before putting it into service, and these things crop up.


this is valid for Sigma Art lenses that were manufactured many years ago. And this has not been the case for the last 5 years plus. so.. 
Lets leave this little issue behind and rollover to the next chapter


----------



## RobbieHat (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a 100-400 mm that I plan to sell. I live in CA. If you are interested DM me and I can hook you up.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> 35/1.4 Art: With the newest firmware, the lens works like a charm except in extreme high ISO operation where there are concentric circles barely visible throughout the frame. Not a big deal IMO.
> 8-16/4.5-5.6 (Crop): Serious IBIS problems, the R5 amplifies any shake. It seems to do the opposite of what it should do. In crop mode with IBIS disabled it does work fine though.


If you put the camera in crop mode, its getting wrong information about the apparent focal length of the lens and that may cause a IS problem. Canon may have figured this out for their lenses, I don't know. IBIS does need the focal length to be correct.


----------



## AlexSob (Oct 6, 2020)

I got the R6 and ive no af-issues with my:
35/1.4 Art
105/1.4 Art
70-200/2.8 Sports

With every lens attached the R6 shows me the green H+ in the vf/ screen.
But max speed feels slower then every test with native RF-glass on youtube :/


----------

